# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  migrenske glavobolje nakon spinalne

## ruza

Rodila pod spinalnom carskim rezom(disproprorcija zdjelice+gigantus beba).Imala sam paralizu (Iako sam ležala 24h) ukočenost i bol vrata,glava me boljela,povračala od bolova nakon spinalne,smetalo mi je svjetlo-doslovno sam htjela udarati u zid od bolova-napravili mi krvnu zakrpu-ali ništa previše bolje mi nije bilo.Tek nakon poroda nakon 10 dana su mi glavobolje prošle.Rez me nije naspram toga ništa bolio..
To je i rezulitralo da ja i maleni nismo bili u bolnici 24h,te da odpočetka nismo uspostavili dojenje kako spada,ali tek po dolasku kući i upornošču je sve krenulo dobro..
Sad me zanima-ima li netko sa sličnim iskustvom kao i ja?
U čemu je problem  kod mene?U slučaju 2.carskog i spinalne  mora li se ta javiti glavobolja također,ili ne.
Prije poroda nisam nikada imala migrenske glavobolje,ali sada u trudnoći i nakon 1.poroda često.
Ili jednostavno nisam za spinalnu,već opću..

----------


## GrgurovaMama

i meni je bilo slično...užasno jaka glavobolja ali ja sam ju istrpila jer sam na bol od migrene već skoro imuna, tako da ju nisam ni prijavila u bolnici...ali digne mi se želudac i sad kad se sjetim te boli (mada je meni bol tj. osjećaj od reza puno gore legla)....

danas, nakon 17 mjeseci imam povremene (obično pred južinu) migrene na lijevoj ili desnoj strani glave (nikad cijela)...ne znam jel vezano na spinalnu jer sam u pubertetu imala grozne migrene koje su s godinama oslabljele i prorijedile se...

----------


## ivy

nisam doktor da ti znam reći od čega je, al je moja frendica u bolnici imala isto, umirala od bolova, trajalo je 7 dana i prestalo.ona je ipak uspjela sa dojenjem, al se napatila

----------


## daisy may

To su sve normalne nuspojave kod spinalne...
Nisu vas liječnici upoznali sa time?

----------


## amama

Ja sam neposredno nakon prvog poroda (carski pod spinalnom) imala nekoliko dana strasne glavobolje. Nakon izlaska iz bolnice glavobolje su prestale i nikada se vise nisu ponovile. I meni su u bolnici to prezentirali kao "normalno".

----------


## Marion

Velika je verovatnoca da ti je anesteziolog probio iglom mozdanu ovojnicu oko kicme i da na tom mestu curka tecnost. Razlog zbog ceka je radio krvnu zakrpu, anesteziolozi to zovu wet tap.

Meni se to desilo prilikom epiduralne na prvom porodu.

I niko nije imao pojma sta mi je. Pre toga nikad nisam imala ni obicnu glavobolju, a ne migrenu.

Na zalost ne moze se popraviti, ostaje zauvek, jer likvor curka kroz tu rupicu i pritisak tecnosti nije dovoljan, a kako u cilusu hormoni izazivaju otok tkiva, tako bude gore.

Nisam medicinski radnik, ali toliko sam kopala po internetu, jer sam vec ludela od migrena (a dojila i nisam mogla nista uzimati za bol) i lekar opste prakse mi je klimnuo glavom da je to verovatno to, ali vrlo nevoljko, da ne bi optuzio kolegu.

Radi na simptomima migrene, a ako saznas za neki lek koji pomaze ili neko pomocno lekovito sredstvo, postupak, bilo sta, molim te podeli i sa nama.

----------


## Val

> nisam doktor da ti znam reći od čega je, al je moja frendica u bolnici imala isto, umirala od bolova, trajalo je 7 dana i prestalo.ona je ipak uspjela sa dojenjem, al se napatila



meni je ovako bilo poslije prvog carskog. ne želim se ni prisjećat. 
s time da meni nisu to prezentirali kao normalno jer sam, u isto vrijeme, imala i visoki tlak. umirio me tek moj privatni ginekolog koji mi je objasnio o čemu je riječ. 
srećom, meni se te migrene nisu ponavljale, osim, puno kraće, nakon drugog CR.

ovo što *Marion* piše ima smisla i strašno mije žao što vam se to dogodilo.  :Sad:

----------


## srecica

Meni se to isto desilo, samo sto ja nisam bila na carskom rezu nego na operaciji slaganja zdrobljenog zgloba.

Anesteziologija je to meni objasnila ovako, da im se to vise desava kod mladih osoba nego kod starijih, jer su kraljesci jako blizu pa vjerovatnost pogreske veca i da se oni trude koristiti sto tanje igle kako izbjegli to curkanje, ali im se to svejedno dogodi. Dakle rizik uvijek postoji ... ali na sve te prednosti i nedostatke odredene vrste anestezije bi te trebalo upozoriti prije.

Ne mora se ponoviti drugi put ali i moze, to je bio jedan od razloga zasto sam za drugu operaciju trazila opcu i zasto sam odbila epiduralnu na porodu.

----------


## ivy

meni je anesteziologica rekla da bih to preduhitrila, da pijem coca colu nakon poroda
 8)

----------


## ina33

Imala, ne migrenske, nego blage, tipične te od anestezije - tipa kad ležim dobro mi, kad se ustanem kao da mi je mozak propao nadolje, veliki pritisak i tupa bol, ja sam mislila da je to od toga što nisam spavala tih prvih par dana u pokušajima dojenja, a nekako mi je zbog uskoće kreveta pasalo da pokušavam dojit u sjedećem položaju. 

Navodno su tome sklonije niskotlakašice i niskokilašice - ja sam bila oboje. I, koliko sam shvatila, premda se to predstavlja kao nešto rijetko - tipa, ako sam dobro zapamtila, samo 2% slučajeva, moj dojam koji sam stekla razgovarajući s rodiljima nakon carskoga da je to ipak češće.

----------


## ina33

Meni je krvna zakrpa pomogla, čitala sam da se to može raditi i 2x, ako te jako muči možda da zatražiš uputnicu za anesteziologa u bolnici u kojoj si rodila i popričaš s njim jesi li kandidat za ponavljanje krvne zakrpe i općenito kako si možeš pomoći, možda te može uputiti neurologu itd. 

Ja i inače ne patim nešto glavoboljama, migrenu, hvala Bogu, ne poznajem, ali me opet zakačila ta posljedica spinalne.

----------


## sweety

*Meni je prestrašno kako anesteziolozi ne upućuju žene da su to normlne nuspojave te ih još pritom sustavno ignoriraju i truju kofeinom, bespotrebno.
Jednostavno ne shvaćam.
A krvna zakrpa sve riješava, taman i dvaput ako treba.
*
Meni su isto radili, nakon što sam se bunil i bunila.
Isto su mi rekli i za Coca Colu i za Cafetin i ne znam što.
Cimerica je 15 dana umirala od bolova, ignorirali su ju.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Popila neznam koliko kole, ma strašno.

Počelo mi je jedno nakon 36h od poroda, a drugi dan se već nisam mogla ni dignuti.
Treći dan su mi radili zakrpu kad je došla smjena onog mog anesteziologa. 

Da se nisam prethodno informirala i gnjavila, loše bi bila prošla... Eto srećom...

----------


## sweety

> Imala, ne migrenske, nego blage, tipične te od anestezije - tipa kad ležim dobro mi, kad se ustanem kao da mi je mozak propao nadolje, veliki pritisak i tupa bol, ja sam mislila da je to od toga što nisam spavala tih prvih par dana u pokušajima dojenja, a nekako mi je zbog uskoće kreveta pasalo da pokušavam dojit u sjedećem položaju. 
> 
> N*avodno su tome sklonije niskotlakašice i niskokilašice - ja sam bila oboje. I, koliko sam shvatila, premda se to predstavlja kao nešto rijetko - tipa, ako sam dobro zapamtila, samo 2% slučajeva, moj dojam koji sam stekla razgovarajući s rodiljima nakon carskoga da je to ipak češće.*


U trudnoći sam bila niskotlakaš.
Nakon poroda mi je (valjda od toga), skočio i tlak. 190/95.
Ne znam da li ima veze s tim, ili s nečim drugim.  :?

----------


## sweety

> meni je anesteziologica rekla da bih to preduhitrila, da pijem coca colu nakon poroda
>  8)


Idealno za dojenje.
To su rekli mojoj cimerici na SD, dok je dojila blizance.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ma prestrašno.

----------


## Marion

Ono sto je definitivno prestrasno je da epiduralnu/spinalnu hvale kao niskorizicnu anesteziju, cudo moderne medicine i mnogo zena u to veruje (i ja sam).

Ali bezobrazno izostavljaju najvazniju informaciju, da su mi predocili posledice ne bih pristala da je dobijem.

----------


## superx

Ja sam dobila spinalnu anesteziju, štoviše na meni se studošica učila i bilo me jako frka posljedica, ali mogu reći da je sve prošlo fantastično, morala sam ležati strogo na leđima 12h, a onda još toliko sam se smjela lahano s boka na bok i to je to, tako da nije spinalna kraj svjeta, naravno da ima posljedica, ali moram piznati da je mene anesteziloginja jako dobro upoznala sa svime, ali ja sam se na nju odlučila, osim da odmah vidim bebu, iz raloga što se upotrebljava znatno manja količina anestetika...

----------


## sweety

> *Ono sto je definitivno prestrasno je da epiduralnu/spinalnu hvale kao niskorizicnu anesteziju, cudo moderne medicine i mnogo zena u to veruje (i ja sam).*
> 
> Ali bezobrazno izostavljaju najvazniju informaciju, da su mi predocili posledice ne bih pristala da je dobijem.


I jest manje rizična od opće, manje kemije, manja opasnost od smrti.   :Smile:  
Nuspojave su druga priča, a nisu smrtno opasne, barem koliko znam.  :/

----------

